
AWS Lambda and endless serverless possibilities - samber
http://abhishek-tiwari.com/post/aws-lambda-and-endless-serverless-possibilities
======
markherhold
This is a good article. One my biggest concerns with AWS Lambda (from a
service perspective) is that they are stuck on node.js 0.10.x. I don't see
them keeping up with or allowing users to select their own runtimes.

------
je42
My biggest conern is that i cannot have lambda locally on my dev machine. From
a service, like lambda, I usually would expect that I can run a docker command
to launch a dev instance.

